# MoYu Ling Po 灵魄 2x2x2 Speed Cube



## calvinfan (Sep 15, 2013)

Brand : MoYu (魔域) 
Name : Ling Po 灵魄
Size : 50x50x50mm
Samples : ABS Plastic with Primary Plastic Central Parts (*Now Store version*)

Moyu shall release Ling Po 灵魄 2x2x2 Speed Cube soon.
Same as before, we shall select 10 testers.

<<<10 TESTERS WANTED!>>>
For those interested, please leave your name, email and WCA records in the thread below.
Closing time : 21 Sept 24:00 am ( Hong Kong time )

*<<< 10 TESTERS Selected by Dan Fast >>>*
1. stevecho816, SeungBeom Cho, 
2. Weston, Weston Mizumoto, 
3. antoineccantin, Antoine Cantin, 
4. scottishcuber, Sameer Mahmood, 
5. Robert-Y. Robert Yau, 
6. Youcuber2, Michael McCarty, 
7. rowehessler, Rowe Hessler, 
8. Blake4512, Blake Thompson, 
9. cityzach, Zach Goldman, 
10. AL60, Camille A.K.A., 
Cheers to all the above testers. ^^
Please contact me at [email protected], and send me the shipping address. 
*For those being chosen, you need to post the youtube review in this thread within 1 week after received.
Let me know if you can not do so. Else, you will be black listed.*

Thanks for your support. Cheers. ^^




Cube design photo as below :


----------



## xEdox (Sep 15, 2013)

calvinfan said:


> Brand : MoYu (魔域)
> 
> Moyu shall release Ling Po 灵魄 2x2x2 Speed Cube soon.
> Same as before, we shall select 10 testers. Please leave name and email below if wanna be the testers.



i'd like to be a tester!

Edoardo Annesi
[email protected]
WCA id: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011ANNE01
Youtube Channel: www.youtube.com/edoooo94 - I will do a video review!


----------



## tx789 (Sep 15, 2013)

Aneurin Hunt 
[email protected]
WCA ID: 2010HUNT02
youtube: thetx789
I will make a review too.


Spoiler



I have the New Zealand National Record for pyraminx single and plan to try and break the New Zealand NR avg for 2x2 at the next New Zealand comp





2x2 PBs .53 single 3.13 avg 5 4.06 avg 12 4.91 mean of 100


----------



## piyushp761 (Sep 15, 2013)

Name - Piyush Passi
E mail - [email protected]
WCA - 2013PASS01
Youtube - BEST IN THE WORLD
Will make a video review if chosen.This thing closes on my birthday!!! Thanks for the opportunity Calvin.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 15, 2013)

I have faith in MoYu, after their release of the WeiLong 

Robert Yau: [email protected]lemail.com

10th in the world for 2x2x2 avg and 4th in the world for 3x3x3 avg: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009YAUR01


----------



## ottozing (Sep 15, 2013)

Jayden McNeill - 21st in the world for 2x2 average with a 2.49 average

[email protected]

EDIT: I'll happily make a full unboxing/review of the cube if I receive one.


----------



## TDM (Sep 15, 2013)

*Name:* Louis de Mendonça
*Email:* [email protected]
*WCA ID:* 2013MEND03
*Official PBs:* 5.91 single; 6.95 Ao5
*Unofficial PBs:* 1.16 single; 3.43 Ao5; 4.28 Ao12

I've only been to one competition and did very badly, so my official times don't really represent my usual average. My single was a lot worse than my normal average.


----------



## MisterChris (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Christophe Koss
E-mail: Rubikschris(at)hotmail.com
I could do a review for the german and french people


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 15, 2013)

Let's give this a try

Name: Vincent Hartanto Utomo
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010UTOM01
2x2 single: 1.84, average: 2.86


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 15, 2013)

Ooh, seems cool!

Name: Niko Ronkainen
Email: [email protected]
WCA
I'm kinda good at clock and I got a 2x2 lolsingle at comp.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 15, 2013)

PM'd you.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Sameer Mahmood
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2013MAHM02
WR holder for 2x2 average: 1.96

let hope it matches up to the Weilong's standards

edit: i can review it.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Alex Asbery
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2013ASBE01
2x2 3.44 single and 5.30 avg

Hope it pops less than my dayan


----------



## youngcuber1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Josh Dobbie
email: [email protected]
WCA: I have not yet competed
2x2: 2.11 single and 4.32 avg


----------



## Applecow (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Adrian Lehmann
Email: [email protected]
WCA: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010LEHM02


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2013)

Tim Major
[email protected]
worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010MAJO01

Made a review that generated hype
for a previous prototype 2x2 and would make one for this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alN3Nmc064I&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Also made 2x2 finals at World Champs 2011


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 15, 2013)

ben whitmore
[email protected]
2009WHIT01
14th in the world for 2x2 average (2.34)


----------



## Bobo (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Bogdan Tanasescu
Email : [email protected]
175 in world at 2x2 with a 3.48 avg.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 15, 2013)

Name - Matěj Mužátko
E mail - [email protected]
WCA - 2013MUAT01
Youtube - MatejMuzatko and CzechCuber


----------



## Youcuber2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Michael McCarty
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2013MCCA01 http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013MCCA01
Youtube: www.youtube.com/Youcuber2 I will make an unboxing and review on my channel


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 15, 2013)

I love these Moyu cubes. 

Ryan Pope 
[email protected]
WCA: 2013POPE01
4.91 single, 5.97 ao5
I will make a video review.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Drew Brads
WCA: 2010BRAD01 https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BRAD01
Email: [email protected]
1.77 2x2 single 3.17 average. 9.08 3x3 average and 8.43 single also.


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Justin Jaffray
WCA: 2008JAFF01 (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008JAFF01)
Email: justin.jaffray (at) gmail.com
2.43 official average and 1.13 official single


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Christopher Olson

Records: Two time world record holder for 2x2 average and current NAR holder with a 2.00 average.

Email: [email protected]
WCA profile: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009olso01


----------



## Blake4512 (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Blake Thompson
Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010THOM03
Records: 2.28 Single and 3.67 Average for 2x2. 8.86 Single and 10.56 Average for 3x3.

I will make a video review if I get chosen.


----------



## rybaby (Sep 15, 2013)

I'd love it. It would sure be an upgrade from my Eastsheen.
Name: Ryan Przybocki
E-mail: [email protected]
WCA: 2013PRZY02 (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013PRZY02)


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 15, 2013)

Antoine Cantin
[email protected]
1.22 official single, 3.16 average
13.23 OH NAR average
(2010CANT02)


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Ben Towers
e-mail: [email protected]
WCA: 2012TOWE01

Oh yeah, got a 0.56 single today.


----------



## lunchmaster (Sep 15, 2013)

Name- Michael DeLaRosa
E-mail- [email protected]
WCA- https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013DELA01
Reallllly would love to test this out.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 15, 2013)

Name - James Molloy
E-mail - [email protected]
WCA - https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011MOLL01

I am rank top 25 in the world for Rubik's Clock.


----------



## EMI (Sep 15, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> I am rank top 25 in the world for Rubik's Clock.



haha, you serious?
anyway, looks like a good cube, looking forward to the reviews!


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 15, 2013)

Laurence Livsey 
[email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org...p?i=2012LIVS01

I attended a competition with Sameer Mahmood once. My Uperms are really good too.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 15, 2013)

EMI said:


> haha, you serious?



Yes I am rank 24th.


----------



## Yichen (Sep 15, 2013)

Zhou Yichen
email: [email protected]
WCA profile: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009YICH01

Thank you!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 15, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> Laurence Livsey
> [email protected]
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org...p?i=2012LIVS01
> 
> I attended a competition with Sameer Mahmood once. My Uperms are really good too.



:O


----------



## Username (Sep 15, 2013)

Kim Jokinen
Finland
Youtube Channel
WCA ID

I average about *3.7 Seconds on 2x2*, 11.8 seconds on 3x3, 55 seconds on 4x4 and 4.5 seconds on pyraminx. You can find all my PB's in my signature

*2nd in Finland for 2x2 Average (3.80)*
4th in Finland for 3x3 Average
NR holder for both Pyraminx single and Average
2nd in finland for 3BLD


I once got a really fast 2x2x3 single

E-mail: [email protected]

Only been cubing for 11 months

If I get it, I will review it for the Finnish, Swedish and English communities 

Please?


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 15, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer
[email protected]
I have an official 4.13 average and 2.72 single https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011DWYE02
I average sub 4 at home. I would be willing to make an in depth review.


----------



## Zcuber1 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Moyu Ling Po 2x2x2 Speed Cube testers*

Hi i want to be a tester of the Moyu Ling Po

hope i be one cause i really want to test for Hknowstore

Thank you


----------



## KingTim96 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'd love to be a tester and I think I'm qualified to do so.

Trevor Spitzley: [email protected]
WCA ID: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012SPIT01

PB single in comp: 2.52, PB average of 5 in comp: 4.44
unofficial pb single: 0.68, unofficial pb average of 5: 3.49


----------



## cityzach (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Zach Goldman
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010GOLD01

Official 2x2 Records: 2.28 single, 4.06 average
Thanks!


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Sep 15, 2013)

Awesome. I hope it is good.
Daniel Garcia
[email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013GARC01
4.80 Avg and 2.44 single in comp.
I really love 2x2. I really want to test this.
My unofficial avg is 2.84 and my unofficial 0.46.
Im ranked top 200 in North America for 2x2


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 15, 2013)

name: Yuxuan Chen
email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHEN54
I always fail at 2x2 in competition but 110 in the nation for 2x2 average isn't that bad (even though it was still 1 sec slower than what I got at home)?

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/rainpaw4 includes a stackmatted 3.80 ao5 and a video with a 3.38 ao5 and 0.66 single.
I'll definitely post an unboxing/first impressions/review of the cube.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Tom Stock
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2011STOC01

Having worked with Jessica Fridrich personally in developing the Fridrich method, and being the current holder of the UWR for average of 100 (1.34),
I think that I am worthy of being a tester for this product.

I look forward to hearing your acceptance.


----------



## DarioRubik (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Dario Roa Sánchez
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011SANC02

Youtube: www.youtube.com/DarioRubik

Current holder for 7 National Records (spain).


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Sydney Weaver
Email: [email protected]
WCA:https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013WEAV01

My official 2x2 avg is only 6.91 with a 3.27 single (Yeah, I failed at comp)But at home I currently avg just under sub 4 on 2x2 with a 2.19 average of 5 on camera


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Brandon Lin
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011LINB01


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 15, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> Laurence Livsey
> [email protected]
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org...p?i=2012LIVS01
> 
> I attended a competition with Sameer Mahmood once. My Uperms are really good too.



I can verify this...his U perms are awesome.


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Sep 15, 2013)

Name - Scott Guenard
E mail - [email protected]
WCA - 2013GUEN01
Youtube - http://www.youtube.com/user/ScottTheCuber
2x2 PB 0.71


----------



## Thompson (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Thompson Clarke
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008CLAR01

2x2 Official PB's: 1.43 single and 3.28 average.


----------



## stevecho816 (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: SeungBeom Cho
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012CHOS01

Official 2.96 2x2 average


----------



## HoooneyGuy (Sep 15, 2013)

Name:Hunor Bózsing
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009BOZS01


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Keaton Ellis
E-mail: [email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012ELLI01

I suck at 2x2. If you want an honest opinion from someone who sucks at 2x2, I'll do a review.


----------



## arvind1999 (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Arvind Tatiparti
E-mail: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013TATI01

Sub 3.5 with ortega method, official 4.54 2x2 avg, NR 9
Sub 12 on 3x3, 10.12 official single and 12.27 official average.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Sep 15, 2013)

uwr for what?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Ryan Vall
Email: [email protected]
WCA
Youtube


----------



## alexjd99 (Sep 15, 2013)

Id like to be a tester! [email protected] 

PB Ao5: 3.24

PB single: .88


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Walker Welch
WCA Profile:https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011WELC01
Official 1.63 2x2 Single with 4.04 2x2 Average
Unofficial .55 2x2 Single with 2.12 2x2 Average
Email: [email protected]


----------



## TheJCube (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Justin Badua
E-mail: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BADU01
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/TheRealJCube

I beat John Brechon once at 2x2. (2.15 Single, 3.87 Average)


----------



## chardison1980 (Sep 15, 2013)

i would love to test this cube out and do a review for you guys
[email protected]
i dont have a WCA profile never been to a cop
www.youtube.com/chardison1980


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Sep 15, 2013)

Name: Daniel Cano Salgado
E-mail:[email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011SALG01
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/zzdanielzz29


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 15, 2013)

Info PMed.

I have an official 2x2 average of DNF with a 10.77 single.


----------



## RonaldtheCat (Sep 15, 2013)

Ronald TheCat
Email: [email protected]

I'm a cat who cubes.

Here is me doing a 3x3 solve:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXGYw2DsjcA


----------



## Username (Sep 15, 2013)

RonaldtheCat said:


> Ronald TheCat
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> I'm a cat who cubes.
> ...



1 vote for Ronald!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 15, 2013)

Very interesting design!

Name : Sammy Tawakkol
Email: [email protected] OR [email protected]
WCA: 2013TAWA01

Experience: Huanying!

This design looks like your constrained cube's edges, inside of a 2x2. Very much like a compact WitTwo.

I really would like to see how this compares to my Wit and Dayan.

Centers look like SS 4x4 centers?



Ability to review in : French, English, Arabic.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh my gosh the desperation in some of these posts...


----------



## Rich (Sep 15, 2013)

Would love to test this!

Name: Richmond Rimando
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013RIMA01


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 15, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Oh my gosh the desperation in some of these posts...



Not to be rude Chris  but thats easy for you to say...as the best 2x2 solver. You'll get this cube so no need to try, but others who want a free cube feel the need to persuade.

Maybe they should stick to PMs though.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 15, 2013)

I didn't quite mean it to be ride, but some of it is just ridiculous. 

I'm not trying to target anyone, but saying something like, "I have WR for pyra but average 6 on 2x2" just seems dumb to me. This is a 2x2, not a pyraminx.


----------



## kcl (Sep 15, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I didn't quite mean it to be ride, but some of it is just ridiculous.
> 
> I'm not trying to target anyone, but saying something like, "I have WR for pyra but average 6 on 2x2" just seems dumb to me. This is a 2x2, not a pyraminx.



That always makes me laugh..


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 15, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I didn't quite mean it to be ride, but some of it is just ridiculous.
> 
> I'm not trying to target anyone, but saying something like, "I have WR for pyra but average 6 on 2x2" just seems dumb to me. This is a 2x2, not a pyraminx.



Haha. True


----------



## Weston (Sep 15, 2013)

Name - Weston Mizumoto
E mail - [email protected]
WCA - 2008MIZU01
Youtube - thewestonian (3.8k subscribers)

2.82 official average (rank 48) and 1.30 official single


----------



## hockey122332 (Sep 15, 2013)

Evan Gates
Email- [email protected]
WCA- 2013GATE01
Pb average in a competition is 5.53
YouTube channel- hockey122332


----------



## tiemendemeester (Sep 15, 2013)

Tiemen De Meetster
[email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012MEES01
4.52 - 7.51


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Jack O'Mahony
[email protected]

WCA Records:

4.58 2x2 Average of 5 at nationals. I have the 11th fastest ever Australian average.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 15, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Oh my gosh the desperation in some of these posts...



this this this

(in a "new clock best anti popping mechanism ever !" thread)
hello i average 35 seconds on the rubix cube and i can solve a 2x2 as well. i am 15693rd in the world for 3x3 single but idk how to solve a clock. hope i get chosen !


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 15, 2013)

Daniel Sheppard
[email protected]

I should have because can magic into box shape in 0.7 with stackmat


----------



## Edward_Lin (Sep 15, 2013)

Edward Lin
[email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LINE02

I am a boyscout and I'm ranked top 1500 in the WORLD for megaminx avg and single


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 15, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Oh my gosh the desperation in some of these posts...



oh hai


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2013)

i hav unofficial pb 0.4 pls chose me


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 15, 2013)

I'll buy one anyway so please send me one for free =)


----------



## nccube (Sep 16, 2013)

Name: Carlos Méndez
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2010GARC02
2x2: 1.16 official single and 2.28 official average (11th in the World)


----------



## Rubikscooter501 (Sep 16, 2013)

I'd like to test one of these 2x2's and I'd be happy to make a review on youtube.
Here is my WCA profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008KELL02
I have a 2.76 official average which ranks me 42nd in the world and 9th in the United States.
Also here is a link to my YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/rubikscooter5012

Thank you for your consideration!

My email address is [email protected]


----------



## AL60 (Sep 16, 2013)

I would love to test! Thank you for the opportunity! 
Camille A.K.A. AL60
[email protected]
YT channel link: www.youtube.com/AL60RI7HMI57


----------



## Whiteout625 (Sep 16, 2013)

I WOULD LIKE TO TEST THIS PUZZLE.
Name: James Tran
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013TRAN01
Youtube: youtube.com/user/Whiteout625Stays


----------



## aashritspidey (Sep 16, 2013)

Aashrit Maheish [email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013MAHE02
I have a cube store in india


----------



## BluShehn (Sep 16, 2013)

Name: Dante Arevalo

Email: [email protected]

WCA ID


----------



## uniacto (Sep 16, 2013)

Gabriel Kwong 
[email protected]

Rubik's Cube	Single: 17.88	Avg: 20.64	
3x3 one-handed	Single: 30.19	Avg: 37.58 

I've gotten better, I promise haha


----------



## CubeorCubes (Sep 16, 2013)

Name: Theo Tan
Email: [email protected]
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/CubeorCubes

I do not have a WCA profile. 
Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 16, 2013)

Name: Richie Lim
Email: [email protected]
I would definitely make a review as the design looks interesting


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 16, 2013)

Rowe Hessler
email: [email protected]
WCA id: 2009HESS01
held 2x2 WR 3 times, getting back into it


----------



## Gordon (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe I'll get one this time:


- Name: Gordon 
- No WCA Profile (yet) 
- 2x2 times range between 6 and 10 seconds... 
- Email: [email protected]


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok, I will try again to get a prototype. 

Name: Marcel Poots
WCA: not so very fast. 


I will make a nice review video on the day that I receive the cube.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 16, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I didn't quite mean it to be ride, but some of it is just ridiculous.
> 
> I'm not trying to target anyone, but saying something like, "I have WR for pyra but average 6 on 2x2" just seems dumb to me. This is a 2x2, not a pyraminx.



Hey Hey Hey! I'm not THAAAT bad at 2x2x2!


----------



## rj (Sep 16, 2013)

I can test and make a video. 

Name: Raphael Platte
WCA: No competitions near me
E-mail: [email protected]

I could make a video the day of arrival if requested.


----------



## timspurfan (Sep 16, 2013)

Took 5th at the 2013 World Championships for 2x2

Andy Smith (1)
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2009SMIT03


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 16, 2013)

I can make a test video

Michael Womack
Email: [email protected]
youtube http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoHSPKg-qwAxAJe7-CzIp2A
WCA ID 2010WOMA01


----------



## sabakku (Sep 16, 2013)

The mechanism seems interesting, I am curious to see the corners working out, Also the inner pieces are interesting, the unique core to lock up and prevent misalignment resembles the ones at the V2, still better designed appearance in general. I would be glad to be able to test this puzzle and put up reviews and impressions with detailed information.

Name: Victor Sinan Seixo de Brito Gomes
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011GOME02
Youtube http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCw280CAYfyYkVbIrmIhKUHg


----------



## Rufus (Sep 16, 2013)

*Name: *Raphaël Deknop
*Email:* [email protected] --> NOT spam address
*WCA ID: *2012DEKN01
*Unofficial PBs:* 2.61(1)/ 6.00(5)/ 8.30(12)/ 10.90(100)
I also have a Youtube Channel


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Sep 16, 2013)

Name: Haaris Jamil
Email: [email protected]
I don't have a WCA ID, is that ok?
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/ParadoxCubing


----------



## Mrozio (Sep 17, 2013)

Name: Marcin Mroskowiak
email: [email protected]
Country: Poland
Last 2x2 avg100: 4.34
wca: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013MROS01
Youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCylbI5VLN-4lEd19dkdWohA
Review of Calvin's Lube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb3piEAbYb0


----------



## KingTim96 (Sep 24, 2013)

Have they announced the testers yet?


----------



## rj (Sep 24, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Have they announced the testers yet?



Nope.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 25, 2013)

Testers are updated on first page, I was so sure I was going to get one, damn.


----------



## Username (Sep 25, 2013)

WTF? "Selected by Dan Fast"?

Also... Chris didn't get one? He really should...


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 25, 2013)

Why did CBC select who got to be a tester? Seems like he would be bias in the decision IMO :3


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 25, 2013)

Not Chris?!?! seriously? Rowe gets one Steve gets one Weston gets one.....why not Chris? Makes no sense at all. I was looking forward to a review from him.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 25, 2013)

O___o

Well that's a little surprising.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 25, 2013)

Erm. That makes no sense.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 25, 2013)

"selected by Dan Fast"... :fp


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 25, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> "selected by Dan Fast"... :fp



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## rj (Sep 25, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> My thoughts exactly.



He has a ton of bias. I should have picked.


----------



## kcl (Sep 25, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Why did CBC select who got to be a tester? Seems like he would be bias in the decision IMO :3



Lolnah.. Really? Definitely seems unbiased.


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 25, 2013)

I think we all should have voted for the testers instead of one person.


----------



## rj (Sep 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Lolnah.. Really? Definitely seems unbiased.



Chris should be a tester.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 25, 2013)

Username said:


> WTF? "Selected by Dan Fast"?
> 
> Also... Chris didn't get one? He really should...


Wow, these two facts combined must be the silliest thing I've read all day.
You should however remember that Calvin's goal is to sell and have profits, like all stores really, not exactly to ascertain if the cubes he sells are good or not.


----------



## kcl (Sep 25, 2013)

rj said:


> Chris should be a tester.



You'll eventually learn to realize like 80% of the things I say are sarcastic..


----------



## rj (Sep 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> You'll eventually learn to realize like 80% of the things I say are sarcastic..



I wasn't sure about that. You do have weird ideas.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 25, 2013)

rj said:


> Chris should be a tester.



I agree with that 100% since he dose have the 2.00 NAR and I know he has the Dayan and WitTwo to compare it to.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 25, 2013)

Aww. Estoy triste.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Sep 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Aww. Estoy triste.



¿Por que hablas espanol tanto? (I think I said that right)


----------



## YddEd (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm guessing that's why AL6O is on that list..


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 25, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Wow, these two facts combined must be the silliest thing I've read all day.
> You should however remember that Calvin's goal is to sell and have profits, like all stores really, not exactly to ascertain if the cubes he sells are good or not.



Sure, absolutely, but Chris made a really nice review of the DaYan 2x2 and did quite a few videos with it. If that's not good advertising, what is?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 26, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> ¿Por que hablas espanol tanto? (I think I said that right)



Tanto? Yo necesito practicar mi español porque mi clase es dificil.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 26, 2013)

WTF, WHY DID WALKER WELCH NOT GET ONE!?


----------



## cubizh (Sep 26, 2013)

XTwncuber said:


> Sure, absolutely, but Chris made a really nice review of the DaYan 2x2 and did quite a few videos with it. If that's not good advertising, what is?


I really cannot agree with you more. He did an awesome job with the dayan indeed and that is the best possible advertisement, being endorsed by fast people, not people that just do 'good' videos. I hope Calvin realizes that. I was referring more about the first fact.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 26, 2013)

Mikel said:


> WTF, WHY DID WALKER WELCH NOT GET ONE!?



I just don't understand some people man! I am soooo good at Feet, I thought they had to pick me!


----------



## cityzach (Sep 26, 2013)

yay, thanks for choosing me. Just sent the email


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 26, 2013)

cityzach said:


> yay, thanks for choosing me. Just sent the email



good thing I informed you on Facebook.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 26, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Tanto? Yo necesito practicar mi español porque mi clase es dificil.



Sí muy bien; Pep Guardiola

El burro amaroso.

Vivo en un zapatría.

OT: if this is anything like previous MoYu cubes, I need to get me some cash monaaaay


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 26, 2013)

Idk if Chris applied

Most likely will be receiving one from theCubicle.us (As they did with the Dayan 2x2 mass produced)


----------



## Mikel (Sep 26, 2013)

strakerak said:


> Idk if Chris applied
> 
> Most likely will be receiving one from theCubicle.us (As they did with the Dayan 2x2 mass produced)



Chris applied.


----------



## AL60 (Sep 28, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I'm guessing that's why AL6O is on that list..



Just out of curiosity why am I on that list...? You seem to know so it would be great if you could inform me...


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 28, 2013)

AL60 said:


> Just out of curiosity why am I on that list...? You seem to know so it would be great if you could inform me...



2156 subscribers on YT?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 28, 2013)

AL60 said:


> Just out of curiosity why am I on that list...? You seem to know so it would be great if you could inform me...



He's probably saying Dan is biased towards you because you guys are friends. That and your sub count on YT.


----------



## rj (Sep 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> He's probably saying Dan is biased towards you because you guys are friends. That and your sub count on YT.


You have quite a few subs yourself. AL60, you're good at reviews. I can't wait.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 28, 2013)

rj said:


> You have quite a few subs yourself. AL60, you're good at reviews. I can't wait.



Chris wasn't chosen to test the cube, though.


----------



## rj (Sep 28, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Chris wasn't chosen to test the cube, though.



I know. I was expressing confusion. He has at least 50% as many as AL60.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 28, 2013)

rj said:


> I know. I was expressing confusion. He has at least 50% as many as AL60.



I don't think sub count is the reason he didn't get chosen.


----------



## kcl (Sep 29, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> I don't think sub count is the reason he didn't get chosen.



No. It's because CBC is biased heavily and probably has some crap that he holds against Chris or something.


----------



## rj (Sep 29, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> No. It's because CBC is biased heavily and probably has some crap that he holds against Chris or something.



He gets mad at everybody. I wonder why he's not on speedsolving.


----------



## kcl (Sep 29, 2013)

rj said:


> He gets mad at everybody. I wonder why he's not on speedsolving.



*knock on wood* don't Jynx it..


----------



## rj (Sep 29, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> *knock on wood* don't Jynx it..



Oops. *Knocks on wood* I almost wish he was, though.


----------



## kcl (Sep 29, 2013)

rj said:


> Oops. *Knocks on wood* I almost wish he was, though.



He'd be banned more often than Ben..


----------



## rj (Sep 29, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> He'd be banned more often than Ben..



Hmm. Builds character. It might make him nicer.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 29, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> He'd be banned more often than Ben..



lololol haha lolcbc

Can't wait to see how this cube turns out


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 26, 2013)

Has anyone received their 2x2x2 yet? I haven't...


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 26, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Has anyone received their 2x2x2 yet? I haven't...



Calvin told me he still hasn't received the samples. :/


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 2, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Has anyone received their 2x2x2 yet? I haven't...



I haven't either.


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I haven't either.



Lol. I take it you haven't received the 4x4 either.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 12, 2013)

In stock at zcube. Nice photos of internals. http://zcube.cn/YJ-MoYu-2x2x2-LingPo.html


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 12, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Lol. I take it you haven't received the 4x4 either.



Nope.


----------



## SweetSolver (Nov 13, 2013)

http://wallbuys.com/Product/MoYu-LingPo-2x2x2-for-Speed-Cubing-Black-50mm--11875

It's on wallbuys now. I've got $6 lucky money, should I get this or the Weisu?


----------



## rj (Nov 13, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> http://wallbuys.com/Product/MoYu-LingPo-2x2x2-for-Speed-Cubing-Black-50mm--11875
> 
> It's on wallbuys now. I've got $6 lucky money, should I get this or the Weisu?



Your choice. Look at my review of the Weisu, then CBC's review of the lingpo, then decide.


----------



## kcl (Nov 13, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> http://wallbuys.com/Product/MoYu-LingPo-2x2x2-for-Speed-Cubing-Black-50mm--11875
> 
> It's on wallbuys now. I've got $6 lucky money, should I get this or the Weisu?



If you already own a Dayan or a Wittwo, getting a lingpo is pretty much pointless. Get a WeiSu for sure.


----------



## rj (Nov 13, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> If you already own a Dayan or a Wittwo, getting a lingpo is pretty much pointless. Get a WeiSu for sure.



But lingpo can't be worse than Dayan, right? ...right?


----------



## kcl (Nov 13, 2013)

rj said:


> But lingpo can't be worse than Dayan, right? ...right?



Absolutely it can. Dayan is freaking incredible..


----------



## SweetSolver (Nov 13, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> If you already own a Dayan or a Wittwo, getting a lingpo is pretty much pointless. Get a WeiSu for sure.



Lol I have both. Might get a Weisu. Although I have a Shengshou v4 that I was planning on modding in the holidays.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2013)

People, stop talking about the LingPo as if you'd tried one. No one except Calvin has.


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> People, stop talking about the LingPo as if you'd tried one. No one except Calvin has.



Ok so just got mine in the mail and it's ridiculously good. Faster than Dayan + cuts very well.


----------



## kcl (Nov 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> People, stop talking about the LingPo as if you'd tried one. No one except Calvin has.



I'm not. I'm saying that the lingpo is not really an upgrade, whereas the WeiSu is. If he already has a fabulous cube, he should get a WeiSu since he wants that also.


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 13, 2013)

I just felt the LingPo and out of the box it feels like a mix between the DaYan 2x2 and the WitTwo 2x2. A tiny bit scratchy, but also really smooth and fast.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 13, 2013)

a cool guy said:


> I just felt the LingPo and out of the box it feels like a mix between the DaYan 2x2 and the WitTwo 2x2. A tiny bit scratchy, but also really smooth and fast.


Do you guys have them in stock?


----------



## rj (Nov 13, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Do you guys have them in stock?



Yes they do. Check their thread.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 13, 2013)

Can't wait for mine. My Dayan is dying.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 13, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Can't wait for mine. My Dayan is dying.



When it dies all the way can you smash it in slo mo like you did to that 4x4? xD


----------



## Username (Nov 13, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JqHFTA-vxrk


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks. I was on my phone at the time.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 13, 2013)

I'll probably buy this, anything's better than my Dayan


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2013)

rj said:


> Yes they do. Check their thread.



Yay another puzzle than people that buy it will get before I get the test version!


----------



## kcl (Nov 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yay another puzzle than people that buy it will get before I get the test version!



Hahahaha this is just sad now


----------



## cityzach (Nov 16, 2013)

Review will be posted soon!


----------



## Lossa (Nov 16, 2013)

I greatly raise the MoYu HuanYing 3x3x3 cube. Now I mainly use this


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 18, 2013)

Great cube so far!


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 18, 2013)

Just got mine. Unboxing up later today and review soon. 
First Impressions: This cube is awesome! The feel is right in between a dayan and wittwo. One drop of maru lube makes this cube the fastest cube I've ever tried.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 22, 2013)

My review, thanks again!


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 25, 2013)

Here's my review:


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 25, 2013)

wat how come everyone except me got black cubes


----------



## kcl (Nov 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> wat how come everyone except me got black cubes



wat
If you want to resticker it at all I suppose you could dye it..


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 27, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> wat how come everyone except me got black cubes



Mine came in white without stickers.


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry that it's a little late, but here's my review


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 30, 2013)

Once again, thanks Calvin and CBC for letting me test this cube!!


----------

